# Need Help For Damaged Logan



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for having this section in a forum!I have been a machinist before and after my military career. never in a million years would I ever thought to buy my own lathe! I almost feel as i was back in tech sckool working on the small south bend lathes. Now for bad news. I was so eager to put lathe in my home shop (by my self) that it toppled over.Lucky for me it slowed its descend by sliding down the door opening.Thus snapping off the collet stand and finally resting on my chain saw.I then realized to remove the motor to reduce the weight.Thats when I found one of the mounts that connect the motor assy to the headstock was busted.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 6, 2016)

YIKES !  

LATHES CAN BE TOP HEAVY . I HATE THAT YOU DROPPED YOURS . 
THE MACHINE CAN BE REPAIRED , THANKFULLY NO ONE WAS HURT .


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Good thing you weren't between the lathe and the doorframe!  What help are you looking for?


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 6, 2016)

I just wanted to share my horror story so no one else thinks that these small lathes are light weight! Good news is the parts are on order from Logan!The crushed collet holder,well Ill try to hammer it out.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 6, 2016)

Glad no one was hurt . Good luck putting it back together.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 7, 2016)

if you have the means to braze cast iron.
you can repair the broken motor mount and collet stand unless they have turned to dust in the crash


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 7, 2016)

I was thinking that but there are hardware store bolts and double nuts.Looking at Logan Actuators parts manual that i just got looks like a rubber bushing and a pin.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 7, 2016)

I also like the custom motor mount to eliminate the "peg leg".Makes for mounting a chip/splash guard easier.(I think it also helped prevent further damage when it fell off my trailer!)I will add a couple of bolts to the lower legs as well.The motor has a cast end bell "Baldor" Cannot see a tag to see how many volts/phase yet. Still looking!


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

Found Ebay parts to repair my lathe!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mine split between the two bolts.
P/O installed with 1/2 bolts and no rubber!


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

CPL_Guimonster said:


> I just wanted to share my horror story so no one else thinks that these small lathes are light weight! Good news is the parts are on order from Logan!The crushed collet holder,well Ill try to hammer it out.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks fixable but if not they aren't that expensive:
http://www.amazon.com/30-PIECE-5C-COLLET-RACK/dp/B00DVTSAHM
http://www.amazon.com/30-PIECE-5C-COLLET-RACK/dp/B00DVTSAHM


----------

